# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  عشبة مجربه للدكتور جابر القحطاني للتخلص من الكرش خلي بطنج يلصق في ظهرج بدون اي حرمان

## وجـه الخيـر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

رجاءا خواتي الموضوع للي عندهم كرش فقط

أعشاب الدكتور جابر القحطاني للتخلص من انتفاخ البطن و الكرش 



لا داعي للتعب و لا المعاناه و لا التفكير في عمليات الشفط و التجميل يمكنكم الأعتماد على اعشاب

التخسيس تبع الدكتور جابر القحطاني لإزالة الشحوم المتكدسه و المتمركزه في منطقة

البطن و حول الخصر بالتحديد 



أختي ما عليج الا التوكل على الله ثم على أعشاب التخسيس استمري عليها لمدة شهـر

لمدة شهر و سوف ترين ان الكرش اختفى و النتيجه مضمونه بإذن الله و الأعشاب 

مفيده و صحيه جدا ماراح تلاقون مثلهه في اي مكان مفعول عجيب على البطن

تمسحه مسح بشكل رهيب بتغنيكم عن الريجيمات

مميزات الأعشاب 

{} طبيعيه 100% 

{} تنظم السكر في الدم

{} تنظم الضغط 

{} تساعد على تنزيل الكوليسترول 

{} تطهر المعده و الأمعاء 

{} تصفي الدم 

{} ترفع من طاقة حرق الدهون 

{} تزيد من الشعور بالطاقه و الحيويه 

{} آمنة الأستخدام للمرضعه و الحامل 

طريقة الأستخدام :

تغلى مقدار 3 ملاعق مع ماء حلو لمدة 3 دقائق ثم تصفى ترب على الريق يوميا 

قبل الوجبات الرئيسيه بنصف ساعه 

ملاحظات مهمه قبل الشراء 

{} الأعشاب مخصصه للتخلص من الكرش فقط 

{} الأعشاب ليست مخصصه لتنزيل الوزن و لا لسد الشهيه 

{} اخواتي مابي وحده تشتري مني الأعشاب و تراسلني و تقولي ترا وزني ما نزل

و ما نسدت شهيتي انا وااااضحه معاكم جدا و صادقه و لله الحمد 

العلبه تحتوي على كيلو من الأعشاب تكفيج لمدة شهر و أكثر 

سعر الأعشاب 250 درهم و التوصيل متوفر لباب بيتج عن طريق مندوب 

للطلب و الأستفسار عن طريق الرسايل الخاصه 

مع ذكر البينات التاليه 

{} عدد العلب المطلوبه 

{} الأسم 

{} العنوان 

{} رقم الموبايل* 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## miss_layali

بتوفيق  :Smile:

----------


## dallah.design

بالتوفيق

----------


## فن القفطان

موفقة

----------


## ام عمار مصر

بالتوفيييييييييق

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

فوووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> هلا اختي وجه الخير^^
> عساج بخير وعافية 
> اختي بغيت اطلب منج خلطة الحبة السوداء
> طبعا هاي مب اول مره .., 
> والله نتيجته وايد حلوة .., انا فسكن الجامعة الكل يسألني من اول يوم داومت فيه لين آخر يوم قبل لا اجز 
> ولا نص بنات السكن قالوا لي 
> شعرج ها طبيعي؟؟ 
> حتى مره وحده قالت لي ها شعرج .. ولا باروكه لدرجة انها سحبت شعري عسب تتأكد 
> وامي حلفت علي ما اقصة ولا افتحه جدام حد 
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اني قد قرأت ما قضيت من كتابك المنزل على نبيك الصادق صلى الله عليه وسلم فلك الحمد ربنا اللهم اجعلني ممن يحل حلاله ويحرم حرامه ويؤمن بمحكمة ومتشابهة واجعله لي أنسا في قبري وأنساّ في حشري واجعلني ممن يرقى بكل آية قرأها درجة في أعلى عليين أمين رب العالمين اللهم اجعل القران لنا في الدنيا قرينا وفي القبر مؤنسا وفي القيامة شفيعا وعلى الصراط نورا وألى الجنة رفيقا ومن النار سترا وحجابا والى الخيرات كلها دليلا وأماما بفضلك وجودك ياكريم وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه ومن اتبعهم باءحسان الى يوم الدين

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهم اني قد قرأت ما قضيت من كتابك المنزل على نبيك الصادق صلى الله عليه وسلم فلك الحمد ربنا اللهم اجعلني ممن يحل حلاله ويحرم حرامه ويؤمن بمحكمة ومتشابهة واجعله لي أنسا في قبري وأنساّ في حشري واجعلني ممن يرقى بكل آية قرأها درجة في أعلى عليين أمين رب العالمين اللهم اجعل القران لنا في الدنيا قرينا وفي القبر مؤنسا وفي القيامة شفيعا وعلى الصراط نورا وألى الجنة رفيقا ومن النار سترا وحجابا والى الخيرات كلها دليلا وأماما بفضلك وجودك ياكريم وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه ومن اتبعهم باءحسان الى يوم الدين

----------


## TheShadow

السلام عليج اختي
في طريقة نتواصل فيها معاج على الطلبات؟

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليج اختي
> في طريقة نتواصل فيها معاج على الطلبات؟


لتواصل عن طريق الرسائل الخاصة

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اني قد قرأت ما قضيت من كتابك المنزل على نبيك الصادق صلى الله عليه وسلم فلك الحمد ربنا اللهم اجعلني ممن يحل حلاله ويحرم حرامه ويؤمن بمحكمة ومتشابهة واجعله لي أنسا في قبري وأنساّ في حشري واجعلني ممن يرقى بكل آية قرأها درجة في أعلى عليين أمين رب العالمين اللهم اجعل القران لنا في الدنيا قرينا وفي القبر مؤنسا وفي القيامة شفيعا وعلى الصراط نورا وألى الجنة رفيقا ومن النار سترا وحجابا والى الخيرات كلها دليلا وأماما بفضلك وجودك ياكريم وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه ومن اتبعهم باءحسان الى يوم الدين

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم
> شحالج ام عمر
> والله يا ام عمر حبيت اكتب لج تجربتي مع الشاي الفتنامي اللي خذته عنج من شهرين تقريبا لاني كنت اعاني من امساك شديد اكثر من 10 سنين لكن بفضل من الله ومن ثم الشاي الفتنامي الامساك راح عني ولله الحمد ووزني نزل تقريبا 12 كيلو بدون رياضة بس اشوي خففت اكلي وماتتصورين كيف يريحني عقب ما اشربه خاصة اذا كنت مكثرة اكمل وحتى اخويه يستخدمه بس مش مستمر لكن الحمدلله نزل 5 كيلو ويزاج الله خير وما قصرتي وكلمة حق لازم اقوله فيج والله انج انسانة قمة فالاخلاق والذوق ربي يوفقج
> والله تحرجيني بكرمج والهدايا اللي ترسلينها مع كل طلب
> وطبعا ما انسى كريم جولي اللي خبل في شبابنا وبدو يستخدمونه والحمدلله نتايجة واضحة لدرجة ان اللي يشتغل في الحلاق يسال اخويه انت شو مسوي في ويهك وااايد بشرتك اتحسنت وفعلا الكل ملاحظ
> واكيد بيردون يطلبون مرة ثانية
> ونتريا يديدج حبيبتي واتمنى اتوفرين الكريم الي يخوز الحفر والاثار القديمة لان خلاص الاهل ثقتهم فمنتجاتج كبيرة فطلبو مني اطلب منج هالطلب والسموحة منج ياقلبي

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

إقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ana_cute 
السلام عليكم
شحالج ام عمر
والله يا ام عمر حبيت اكتب لج تجربتي مع الشاي الفتنامي اللي خذته عنج من شهرين تقريبا لاني كنت اعاني من امساك شديد اكثر من 10 سنين لكن بفضل من الله ومن ثم الشاي الفتنامي الامساك راح عني ولله الحمد ووزني نزل تقريبا 12 كيلو بدون رياضة بس اشوي خففت اكلي وماتتصورين كيف يريحني عقب ما اشربه خاصة اذا كنت مكثرة اكمل وحتى اخويه يستخدمه بس مش مستمر لكن الحمدلله نزل 5 كيلو ويزاج الله خير وما قصرتي وكلمة حق لازم اقوله فيج والله انج انسانة قمة فالاخلاق والذوق ربي يوفقج
والله تحرجيني بكرمج والهدايا اللي ترسلينها مع كل طلب
وطبعا ما انسى كريم جولي اللي خبل في شبابنا وبدو يستخدمونه والحمدلله نتايجة واضحة لدرجة ان اللي يشتغل في الحلاق يسال اخويه انت شو مسوي في ويهك وااايد بشرتك اتحسنت وفعلا الكل ملاحظ
واكيد بيردون يطلبون مرة ثانية
ونتريا يديدج حبيبتي واتمنى اتوفرين الكريم الي يخوز الحفر والاثار القديمة لان خلاص الاهل ثقتهم فمنتجاتج كبيرة فطلبو مني اطلب منج هالطلب والسموحة منج ياقلبي

----------


## خديجه4

موفقة يارب العالمين

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

إقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ana_cute 
السلام عليكم
شحالج ام عمر
والله يا ام عمر حبيت اكتب لج تجربتي مع الشاي الفتنامي اللي خذته عنج من شهرين تقريبا لاني كنت اعاني من امساك شديد اكثر من 10 سنين لكن بفضل من الله ومن ثم الشاي الفتنامي الامساك راح عني ولله الحمد ووزني نزل تقريبا 12 كيلو بدون رياضة بس اشوي خففت اكلي وماتتصورين كيف يريحني عقب ما اشربه خاصة اذا كنت مكثرة اكمل وحتى اخويه يستخدمه بس مش مستمر لكن الحمدلله نزل 5 كيلو ويزاج الله خير وما قصرتي وكلمة حق لازم اقوله فيج والله انج انسانة قمة فالاخلاق والذوق ربي يوفقج
والله تحرجيني بكرمج والهدايا اللي ترسلينها مع كل طلب
وطبعا ما انسى كريم جولي اللي خبل في شبابنا وبدو يستخدمونه والحمدلله نتايجة واضحة لدرجة ان اللي يشتغل في الحلاق يسال اخويه انت شو مسوي في ويهك وااايد بشرتك اتحسنت وفعلا الكل ملاحظ
واكيد بيردون يطلبون مرة ثانية
ونتريا يديدج حبيبتي واتمنى اتوفرين الكريم الي يخوز الحفر والاثار القديمة لان خلاص الاهل ثقتهم فمنتجاتج كبيرة فطلبو مني اطلب منج هالطلب والسموحة منج ياقلبي

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

إقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ana_cute 
السلام عليكم
شحالج ام عمر
والله يا ام عمر حبيت اكتب لج تجربتي مع الشاي الفتنامي اللي خذته عنج من شهرين تقريبا لاني كنت اعاني من امساك شديد اكثر من 10 سنين لكن بفضل من الله ومن ثم الشاي الفتنامي الامساك راح عني ولله الحمد ووزني نزل تقريبا 12 كيلو بدون رياضة بس اشوي خففت اكلي وماتتصورين كيف يريحني عقب ما اشربه خاصة اذا كنت مكثرة اكمل وحتى اخويه يستخدمه بس مش مستمر لكن الحمدلله نزل 5 كيلو ويزاج الله خير وما قصرتي وكلمة حق لازم اقوله فيج والله انج انسانة قمة فالاخلاق والذوق ربي يوفقج
والله تحرجيني بكرمج والهدايا اللي ترسلينها مع كل طلب
وطبعا ما انسى كريم جولي اللي خبل في شبابنا وبدو يستخدمونه والحمدلله نتايجة واضحة لدرجة ان اللي يشتغل في الحلاق يسال اخويه انت شو مسوي في ويهك وااايد بشرتك اتحسنت وفعلا الكل ملاحظ
واكيد بيردون يطلبون مرة ثانية
ونتريا يديدج حبيبتي واتمنى اتوفرين الكريم الي يخوز الحفر والاثار القديمة لان خلاص الاهل ثقتهم فمنتجاتج كبيرة فطلبو مني اطلب منج هالطلب والسموحة منج ياقلبي

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

إقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ana_cute 
السلام عليكم
شحالج ام عمر
والله يا ام عمر حبيت اكتب لج تجربتي مع الشاي الفتنامي اللي خذته عنج من شهرين تقريبا لاني كنت اعاني من امساك شديد اكثر من 10 سنين لكن بفضل من الله ومن ثم الشاي الفتنامي الامساك راح عني ولله الحمد ووزني نزل تقريبا 12 كيلو بدون رياضة بس اشوي خففت اكلي وماتتصورين كيف يريحني عقب ما اشربه خاصة اذا كنت مكثرة اكمل وحتى اخويه يستخدمه بس مش مستمر لكن الحمدلله نزل 5 كيلو ويزاج الله خير وما قصرتي وكلمة حق لازم اقوله فيج والله انج انسانة قمة فالاخلاق والذوق ربي يوفقج
والله تحرجيني بكرمج والهدايا اللي ترسلينها مع كل طلب
وطبعا ما انسى كريم جولي اللي خبل في شبابنا وبدو يستخدمونه والحمدلله نتايجة واضحة لدرجة ان اللي يشتغل في الحلاق يسال اخويه انت شو مسوي في ويهك وااايد بشرتك اتحسنت وفعلا الكل ملاحظ
واكيد بيردون يطلبون مرة ثانية
ونتريا يديدج حبيبتي واتمنى اتوفرين الكريم الي يخوز الحفر والاثار القديمة لان خلاص الاهل ثقتهم فمنتجاتج كبيرة فطلبو مني اطلب منج هالطلب والسموحة منج ياقلبي

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

إقتباس:
الملكة
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..

شخباارج عسااج طيبه ؟؟؟ 

في مره طلبت منج حنة لتنعيم وتطويل الشعر .. وما شا الله تبارك 

الرحمن ياااب نتيجة جدا طيبه ومرضيه ..استعملته في شعر اختي .. 

والحين لو ما عليج امر أبغي علبتين من الحناااا = 2 

وبندعيلج بكل خيـــــــــــر .. تحيااتي الطيبه لج

----------


## كسرتيم77

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

إقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمري 

هلا اختي وجه الخير^^
عساج بخير وعافية 
اختي بغيت اطلب منج خلطة الحبة السوداء
طبعا هاي مب اول مره .., 
والله نتيجته وايد حلوة .., انا فسكن الجامعة الكل يسألني من اول يوم داومت فيه لين آخر يوم قبل لا اجز 
ولا نص بنات السكن قالوا لي 
شعرج ها طبيعي؟؟ 
حتى مره وحده قالت لي ها شعرج .. ولا باروكه لدرجة انها سحبت شعري عسب تتأكد 
وامي حلفت علي ما اقصة ولا افتحه جدام حد 
والله جد نتيجة غير طبيعية 
اللحين عاد ابا اطلب مرة ثانية

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> عيدج مبارك وجه الخير والله يوم العيد صرت رووووعة رشيقة وانيقة واهلي ما صدقو يقولون أكيد ربطي المعدة ههههههه وزوجي يقول لي رجعتي مثل اول ما تزوجتك ولحين بطلب الشاي الفيتنامي للمرة الخامسة وكلج ذوق وجه الخير

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> عيدج مبارك وجه الخير والله يوم العيد صرت رووووعة رشيقة وانيقة واهلي ما صدقو يقولون أكيد ربطي المعدة ههههههه وزوجي يقول لي رجعتي مثل اول ما تزوجتك ولحين بطلب الشاي الفيتنامي للمرة الخامسة وكلج ذوق وجه الخير

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> عيدج مبارك وجه الخير والله يوم العيد صرت رووووعة رشيقة وانيقة واهلي ما صدقو يقولون أكيد ربطي المعدة ههههههه وزوجي يقول لي رجعتي مثل اول ما تزوجتك ولحين بطلب الشاي الفيتنامي للمرة الخامسة وكلج ذوق وجه الخير

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> عيدج مبارك وجه الخير والله يوم العيد صرت رووووعة رشيقة وانيقة واهلي ما صدقو يقولون أكيد ربطي المعدة ههههههه وزوجي يقول لي رجعتي مثل اول ما تزوجتك ولحين بطلب الشاي للمرة الخامسة وكلج ذوق وجه الخير

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

إقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عزتي في حجابي 
الشاي الأخضرالفيتنامي ممتاز لتخفيف الوزن وأنا أتكلم لكـ عن تجربه 
أستخدمته مدة 6شهور مع تخفيف في الاكل وابتعدت عن الحلويات وصلت جسمي للوزن اللي ابيه الحمد لله 
وللحين محافظه عليه

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=962366

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

فوووووووووووووقف

----------


## ام_عبدلله

موفقة اختي

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

]إقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نورة
السلام عليج الغالية 
اول شي حبيت اشكرج على الخزامي ابصراحه ماتوقعتها 
بالطريييقه هاذي وما تتخيلين كيف بنتي مستانسه بشعرها "ماقول غير الله يوفقج والمزيد من النجاح ان شالله
والشي الثاني :
بغيت اطلب عدد 2 من الاعشاب الي تكثف الشعر 
وبالتوفيق

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

]إقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نورة
السلام عليج الغالية 
اول شي حبيت اشكرج على الخزامي ابصراحه ماتوقعتها 
بالطريييقه هاذي وما تتخيلين كيف بنتي مستانسه بشعرها "ماقول غير الله يوفقج والمزيد من النجاح ان شالله
والشي الثاني :
بغيت اطلب عدد 2 من الاعشاب الي تكثف الشعر 
وبالتوفيق

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

[QUOTE=ana_cute]السلام عليكم

شحالج ام عمر

والله يا ام عمر حبيت اكتب لج تجربتي مع الشاي الفتنامي اللي خذته عنج من شهرين تقريبا لاني كنت اعاني من امساك شديد اكثر من 10 سنين لكن بفضل من الله ومن ثم الشاي الفتنامي الامساك راح عني ولله الحمد ووزني نزل تقريبا 12 كيلو بدون رياضة بس اشوي خففت اكلي وماتتصورين كيف يريحني عقب ما اشربه خاصة اذا كنت مكثرة اكمل وحتى اخويه يستخدمه بس مش مستمر لكن الحمدلله نزل 5 كيلو ويزاج الله خير وما قصرتي وكلمة حق لازم اقوله فيج والله انج انسانة قمة فالاخلاق والذوق ربي يوفقج

والله تحرجيني بكرمج والهدايا اللي ترسلينها مع كل طلب

وطبعا ما انسى كريم جولي اللي خبل في شبابنا وبدو يستخدمونه والحمدلله نتايجة واضحة لدرجة ان اللي يشتغل في الحلاق يسال اخويه انت شو مسوي في ويهك وااايد بشرتك اتحسنت وفعلا الكل ملاحظ

واكيد بيردون يطلبون مرة ثانية

ونتريا يديدج حبيبتي واتمنى اتوفرين الكريم الي يخوز الحفر والاثار القديمة لان خلاص الاهل ثقتهم فمنتجاتج كبيرة فطلبو مني اطلب منج هالطلب والسموحة منج ياقلبي
:

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم
> 
> شحالج ام عمر
> 
> والله يا ام عمر حبيت اكتب لج تجربتي مع الشاي الفتنامي اللي خذته عنج من شهرين تقريبا لاني كنت اعاني من امساك شديد اكثر من 10 سنين لكن بفضل من الله ومن ثم الشاي الفتنامي الامساك راح عني ولله الحمد ووزني نزل تقريبا 12 كيلو بدون رياضة بس اشوي خففت اكلي وماتتصورين كيف يريحني عقب ما اشربه خاصة اذا كنت مكثرة اكمل وحتى اخويه يستخدمه بس مش مستمر لكن الحمدلله نزل 5 كيلو ويزاج الله خير وما قصرتي وكلمة حق لازم اقوله فيج والله انج انسانة قمة فالاخلاق والذوق ربي يوفقج
> 
> والله تحرجيني بكرمج والهدايا اللي ترسلينها مع كل طلب
> 
> وطبعا ما انسى كريم جولي اللي خبل في شبابنا وبدو يستخدمونه والحمدلله نتايجة واضحة لدرجة ان اللي يشتغل في الحلاق يسال اخويه انت شو مسوي في ويهك وااايد بشرتك اتحسنت وفعلا الكل ملاحظ
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم
> 
> شحالج ام عمر
> 
> والله يا ام عمر حبيت اكتب لج تجربتي مع الشاي الفتنامي اللي خذته عنج من شهرين تقريبا لاني كنت اعاني من امساك شديد اكثر من 10 سنين لكن بفضل من الله ومن ثم الشاي الفتنامي الامساك راح عني ولله الحمد ووزني نزل تقريبا 12 كيلو بدون رياضة بس اشوي خففت اكلي وماتتصورين كيف يريحني عقب ما اشربه خاصة اذا كنت مكثرة اكمل وحتى اخويه يستخدمه بس مش مستمر لكن الحمدلله نزل 5 كيلو ويزاج الله خير وما قصرتي وكلمة حق لازم اقوله فيج والله انج انسانة قمة فالاخلاق والذوق ربي يوفقج
> 
> والله تحرجيني بكرمج والهدايا اللي ترسلينها مع كل طلب
> 
> وطبعا ما انسى كريم جولي اللي خبل في شبابنا وبدو يستخدمونه والحمدلله نتايجة واضحة لدرجة ان اللي يشتغل في الحلاق يسال اخويه انت شو مسوي في ويهك وااايد بشرتك اتحسنت وفعلا الكل ملاحظ
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم
> 
> شحالج ام عمر
> 
> والله يا ام عمر حبيت اكتب لج تجربتي مع الشاي الفتنامي اللي خذته عنج من شهرين تقريبا لاني كنت اعاني من امساك شديد اكثر من 10 سنين لكن بفضل من الله ومن ثم الشاي الفتنامي الامساك راح عني ولله الحمد ووزني نزل تقريبا 12 كيلو بدون رياضة بس اشوي خففت اكلي وماتتصورين كيف يريحني عقب ما اشربه خاصة اذا كنت مكثرة اكمل وحتى اخويه يستخدمه بس مش مستمر لكن الحمدلله نزل 5 كيلو ويزاج الله خير وما قصرتي وكلمة حق لازم اقوله فيج والله انج انسانة قمة فالاخلاق والذوق ربي يوفقج
> 
> والله تحرجيني بكرمج والهدايا اللي ترسلينها مع كل طلب
> 
> وطبعا ما انسى كريم جولي اللي خبل في شبابنا وبدو يستخدمونه والحمدلله نتايجة واضحة لدرجة ان اللي يشتغل في الحلاق يسال اخويه انت شو مسوي في ويهك وااايد بشرتك اتحسنت وفعلا الكل ملاحظ
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم
> 
> شحالج ام عمر
> 
> والله يا ام عمر حبيت اكتب لج تجربتي مع الشاي الفتنامي اللي خذته عنج من شهرين تقريبا لاني كنت اعاني من امساك شديد اكثر من 10 سنين لكن بفضل من الله ومن ثم الشاي الفتنامي الامساك راح عني ولله الحمد ووزني نزل تقريبا 12 كيلو بدون رياضة بس اشوي خففت اكلي وماتتصورين كيف يريحني عقب ما اشربه خاصة اذا كنت مكثرة اكمل وحتى اخويه يستخدمه بس مش مستمر لكن الحمدلله نزل 5 كيلو ويزاج الله خير وما قصرتي وكلمة حق لازم اقوله فيج والله انج انسانة قمة فالاخلاق والذوق ربي يوفقج
> 
> والله تحرجيني بكرمج والهدايا اللي ترسلينها مع كل طلب
> 
> وطبعا ما انسى كريم جولي اللي خبل في شبابنا وبدو يستخدمونه والحمدلله نتايجة واضحة لدرجة ان اللي يشتغل في الحلاق يسال اخويه انت شو مسوي في ويهك وااايد بشرتك اتحسنت وفعلا الكل ملاحظ
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم
> 
> شحالج ام عمر
> 
> والله يا ام عمر حبيت اكتب لج تجربتي مع الشاي الفتنامي اللي خذته عنج من شهرين تقريبا لاني كنت اعاني من امساك شديد اكثر من 10 سنين لكن بفضل من الله ومن ثم الشاي الفتنامي الامساك راح عني ولله الحمد ووزني نزل تقريبا 12 كيلو بدون رياضة بس اشوي خففت اكلي وماتتصورين كيف يريحني عقب ما اشربه خاصة اذا كنت مكثرة اكمل وحتى اخويه يستخدمه بس مش مستمر لكن الحمدلله نزل 5 كيلو ويزاج الله خير وما قصرتي وكلمة حق لازم اقوله فيج والله انج انسانة قمة فالاخلاق والذوق ربي يوفقج
> 
> والله تحرجيني بكرمج والهدايا اللي ترسلينها مع كل طلب
> 
> وطبعا ما انسى كريم جولي اللي خبل في شبابنا وبدو يستخدمونه والحمدلله نتايجة واضحة لدرجة ان اللي يشتغل في الحلاق يسال اخويه انت شو مسوي في ويهك وااايد بشرتك اتحسنت وفعلا الكل ملاحظ
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم
> 
> شحالج ام عمر
> 
> والله يا ام عمر حبيت اكتب لج تجربتي مع الشاي الفتنامي اللي خذته عنج من شهرين تقريبا لاني كنت اعاني من امساك شديد اكثر من 10 سنين لكن بفضل من الله ومن ثم الشاي الفتنامي الامساك راح عني ولله الحمد ووزني نزل تقريبا 12 كيلو بدون رياضة بس اشوي خففت اكلي وماتتصورين كيف يريحني عقب ما اشربه خاصة اذا كنت مكثرة اكمل وحتى اخويه يستخدمه بس مش مستمر لكن الحمدلله نزل 5 كيلو ويزاج الله خير وما قصرتي وكلمة حق لازم اقوله فيج والله انج انسانة قمة فالاخلاق والذوق ربي يوفقج
> 
> والله تحرجيني بكرمج والهدايا اللي ترسلينها مع كل طلب
> 
> وطبعا ما انسى كريم جولي اللي خبل في شبابنا وبدو يستخدمونه والحمدلله نتايجة واضحة لدرجة ان اللي يشتغل في الحلاق يسال اخويه انت شو مسوي في ويهك وااايد بشرتك اتحسنت وفعلا الكل ملاحظ
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم
> 
> شحالج ام عمر
> 
> والله يا ام عمر حبيت اكتب لج تجربتي مع الشاي الفتنامي اللي خذته عنج من شهرين تقريبا لاني كنت اعاني من امساك شديد اكثر من 10 سنين لكن بفضل من الله ومن ثم الشاي الفتنامي الامساك راح عني ولله الحمد ووزني نزل تقريبا 12 كيلو بدون رياضة بس اشوي خففت اكلي وماتتصورين كيف يريحني عقب ما اشربه خاصة اذا كنت مكثرة اكمل وحتى اخويه يستخدمه بس مش مستمر لكن الحمدلله نزل 5 كيلو ويزاج الله خير وما قصرتي وكلمة حق لازم اقوله فيج والله انج انسانة قمة فالاخلاق والذوق ربي يوفقج
> 
> والله تحرجيني بكرمج والهدايا اللي ترسلينها مع كل طلب
> 
> وطبعا ما انسى كريم جولي اللي خبل في شبابنا وبدو يستخدمونه والحمدلله نتايجة واضحة لدرجة ان اللي يشتغل في الحلاق يسال اخويه انت شو مسوي في ويهك وااايد بشرتك اتحسنت وفعلا الكل ملاحظ
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم
> 
> شحالج ام عمر
> 
> والله يا ام عمر حبيت اكتب لج تجربتي مع الشاي الفتنامي اللي خذته عنج من شهرين تقريبا لاني كنت اعاني من امساك شديد اكثر من 10 سنين لكن بفضل من الله ومن ثم الشاي الفتنامي الامساك راح عني ولله الحمد ووزني نزل تقريبا 12 كيلو بدون رياضة بس اشوي خففت اكلي وماتتصورين كيف يريحني عقب ما اشربه خاصة اذا كنت مكثرة اكمل وحتى اخويه يستخدمه بس مش مستمر لكن الحمدلله نزل 5 كيلو ويزاج الله خير وما قصرتي وكلمة حق لازم اقوله فيج والله انج انسانة قمة فالاخلاق والذوق ربي يوفقج
> 
> والله تحرجيني بكرمج والهدايا اللي ترسلينها مع كل طلب
> 
> وطبعا ما انسى كريم جولي اللي خبل في شبابنا وبدو يستخدمونه والحمدلله نتايجة واضحة لدرجة ان اللي يشتغل في الحلاق يسال اخويه انت شو مسوي في ويهك وااايد بشرتك اتحسنت وفعلا الكل ملاحظ
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> مرحبا اختي كيف حالك ومبروك عليك الشهر اختي حبيت اشكرج ع خلطة الحبة السوداء وهي فعلا شفاء من كل داء شعري كان مأساء يتساقط وخفيف وله يطول لي سنة من قصيته ما طول ليش ما ادري يقولون لي التغذية والله الحمدلله اكل استخدمت الخلطة وزيت الصبار الحمدلله والله اني سجدت سجدت شكر لله تغير شعري اول شئ وقف التساقط وبدء شعري يتغري اشوي يعني فيه امل يطول جزاك الله خير وحبيت اطلب من الخلطة لي ولي امي هي بعد شعرها تعبان وعنواني عندج والسموحة ع الاطالة

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> يزاج الله خير الغاليه
> أنا صراحة وايد استفدت من الزيت اللي طلبته منج
> وبصراحة كان عندي تساقط فظيييييييييييييييع من العين
> شعري نصه طاح
> والحمد لله زيتج وايد فادني وحسن شعري بدرجة كبيرة
> وأتمنى من كل إخت عندها تساقط قليل أو كثير فالشعر إنها تستخدم هذا 
> وبجوف النتيجة الايجابيه .
> لأني قبل جربت زيوت وفيتامينات وأدويه من الصيدليه كلها الصراحة ما 
> فادتني، لكن سبحان الله بفضل رب العالمين وبفضلج يا أم عمروبفضل 
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> 
> اختي ام عمر مشكوره قلبي على نصايحج الطيبه وسعة صدرج 
> 
> 
> والله ما شاء الله عليها بنات صراحه اهم شي عندي المعامله لا غبار عليها 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> يزاج الله خير الغاليه
> أنا صراحة وايد استفدت من الزيت اللي طلبته منج
> وبصراحة كان عندي تساقط فظيييييييييييييييع من العين
> شعري نصه طاح
> والحمد لله زيتج وايد فادني وحسن شعري بدرجة كبيرة
> وأتمنى من كل إخت عندها تساقط قليل أو كثير فالشعر إنها تستخدم هذا 
> وبجوف النتيجة الايجابيه .
> لأني قبل جربت زيوت وفيتامينات وأدويه من الصيدليه كلها الصراحة ما 
> فادتني، لكن سبحان الله بفضل رب العالمين وبفضلج يا أم عمروبفضل 
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> يزاج الله خير الغاليه
> أنا صراحة وايد استفدت من الزيت اللي طلبته منج
> وبصراحة كان عندي تساقط فظيييييييييييييييع من العين
> شعري نصه طاح
> والحمد لله زيتج وايد فادني وحسن شعري بدرجة كبيرة
> وأتمنى من كل إخت عندها تساقط قليل أو كثير فالشعر إنها تستخدم هذا 
> وبجوف النتيجة الايجابيه .
> لأني قبل جربت زيوت وفيتامينات وأدويه من الصيدليه كلها الصراحة ما 
> فادتني، لكن سبحان الله بفضل رب العالمين وبفضلج يا أم عمروبفضل 
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> مرحبا اختي كيف حالك ومبروك عليك الشهر اختي حبيت اشكرج ع خلطة الحبة السوداء وهي فعلا شفاء من كل داء شعري كان مأساء يتساقط وخفيف وله يطول لي سنة من قصيته ما طول ليش ما ادري يقولون لي التغذية والله الحمدلله اكل استخدمت الخلطة وزيت الصبار الحمدلله والله اني سجدت سجدت شكر لله تغير شعري اول شئ وقف التساقط وبدء شعري يتغري اشوي يعني فيه امل يطول جزاك الله خير وحبيت اطلب من الخلطة لي ولي امي هي بعد شعرها تعبان وعنواني عندج والسموحة ع الاطالة

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> يزاج الله خير الغاليه
> أنا صراحة وايد استفدت من الزيت اللي طلبته منج
> وبصراحة كان عندي تساقط فظيييييييييييييييع من العين
> شعري نصه طاح
> والحمد لله زيتج وايد فادني وحسن شعري بدرجة كبيرة
> وأتمنى من كل إخت عندها تساقط قليل أو كثير فالشعر إنها تستخدم هذا 
> وبجوف النتيجة الايجابيه .
> لأني قبل جربت زيوت وفيتامينات وأدويه من الصيدليه كلها الصراحة ما 
> فادتني، لكن سبحان الله بفضل رب العالمين وبفضلج يا أم عمروبفضل 
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> مرحبا اختي كيف حالك ومبروك عليك الشهر اختي حبيت اشكرج ع خلطة الحبة السوداء وهي فعلا شفاء من كل داء شعري كان مأساء يتساقط وخفيف وله يطول لي سنة من قصيته ما طول ليش ما ادري يقولون لي التغذية والله الحمدلله اكل استخدمت الخلطة وزيت الصبار الحمدلله والله اني سجدت سجدت شكر لله تغير شعري اول شئ وقف التساقط وبدء شعري يتغري اشوي يعني فيه امل يطول جزاك الله خير وحبيت اطلب من الخلطة لي ولي امي هي بعد شعرها تعبان وعنواني عندج والسموحة ع الاطالة

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> هلا وجه الخير الشاي اكثر من روعة بصراحة واصلت عليه طول شهر رمضان بعد الفطور كوبين وقبل السحور كوبين وخففت الحلويات نزل وزني 10كيلو وكنت امشي ربع ساعة مشكورة اختي وان شاءالله بطلب منج عن قريب رووووووووعة الله يبارك لج في تجارتك ويرزقج الرزق الحلال

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> هلا وجه الخير الشاي اكثر من روعة بصراحة واصلت عليه طول شهر رمضان بعد الفطور كوبين وقبل السحور كوبين وخففت الحلويات نزل وزني 10كيلو وكنت امشي ربع ساعة مشكورة اختي وان شاءالله بطلب منج عن قريب رووووووووعة الله يبارك لج في تجارتك ويرزقج الرزق الحلال

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> هلا وجه الخير الشاي اكثر من روعة بصراحة واصلت عليه طول شهر رمضان بعد الفطور كوبين وقبل السحور كوبين وخففت الحلويات نزل وزني 10كيلو وكنت امشي ربع ساعة مشكورة اختي وان شاءالله بطلب منج عن قريب رووووووووعة الله يبارك لج في تجارتك ويرزقج الرزق الحلال

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> هلا وجه الخير الشاي اكثر من روعة بصراحة واصلت عليه طول شهر رمضان بعد الفطور كوبين وقبل السحور كوبين وخففت الحلويات نزل وزني 10كيلو وكنت امشي ربع ساعة مشكورة اختي وان شاءالله بطلب منج عن قريب رووووووووعة الله يبارك لج في تجارتك ويرزقج الرزق الحلال

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

بنت المنصوري شحالج وجه الخير بغيت من الشاي الفتنامي علبتين لان جربه ابو زوجي وعجبه والحمدلله واااااااايد استفاد منه واللحين بغيت علبتين الحجم الكبير

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

لـ الرفـع ♔ لـ الرفـع ♔ لـ الرفـع ♔ لـ الرفـع ♔ لـ الرفـع ♔ لـ الرفـع ♔

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهيرة 
يزاج الله خير الغاليه
أنا صراحة وايد استفدت من الزيت اللي طلبته منج
وبصراحة كان عندي تساقط فظيييييييييييييييع من العين
شعري نصه طاح
والحمد لله زيتج وايد فادني وحسن شعري بدرجة كبيرة
وأتمنى من كل إخت عندها تساقط قليل أو كثير فالشعر إنها تستخدم هذا 
وبجوف النتيجة الايجابيه .
لأني قبل جربت زيوت وفيتامينات وأدويه من الصيدليه كلها الصراحة ما 
فادتني، لكن سبحان الله بفضل رب العالمين وبفضلج يا أم عمروبفضل 
الزيت شعري صار أفضل حتى صديقاتي في الدوام انبهروا بشعري
جزيت الجنه
ومثل ما فرجتي همي الله يعطيج كل ما تتمنينه
أختك المحبه: زهيرة

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غنج 
هلا اختي ^^
عساج بخير وعافية 
اختي بغيت اطلب منج اعشاب الخزامي 
طبعا هاي مب اول مره .., 
والله نتيجته وايد حلوة .., انا فسكن الجامعة الكل يسألني من اول يوم داومت فيه لين آخر يوم قبل لا اجز 
ولا نص بنات السكن قالوا لي 
شعرج ها طبيعي؟؟ 
حتى مره وحده قالت لي ها شعرج .. ولا باروكه لدرجة انها سحبت شعري عسب تتأكد 
وامي حلفت علي ما اقصة ولا افتحه جدام حد 
والله جد نتيجة غير طبيعية 
اللحين عاد ابا اطلب مرة ثانية

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهيرة 
يزاج الله خير الغاليه
أنا صراحة وايد استفدت من الزيت اللي طلبته منج
وبصراحة كان عندي تساقط فظيييييييييييييييع من العين
شعري نصه طاح
والحمد لله زيتج وايد فادني وحسن شعري بدرجة كبيرة
وأتمنى من كل إخت عندها تساقط قليل أو كثير فالشعر إنها تستخدم هذا 
وبجوف النتيجة الايجابيه .
لأني قبل جربت زيوت وفيتامينات وأدويه من الصيدليه كلها الصراحة ما 
فادتني، لكن سبحان الله بفضل رب العالمين وبفضلج يا أم عمروبفضل 
الزيت شعري صار أفضل حتى صديقاتي في الدوام انبهروا بشعري
جزيت الجنه
ومثل ما فرجتي همي الله يعطيج كل ما تتمنينه
أختك المحبه: زهيرة

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

المشاركه الأصليه كتبت بواسطة نــــانـــي
سلام اختي جربت الكريم و عجبني وااااايد وااااايد
من اتسبح احطه بشعري و عقب اجففه بالسشوار و يصير ناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعم
يضل يومين ما يتغير و لا تطلع فيه تموجات انزين ابي اطلب بعد 3 علب لصديقاتي

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> [QUOTE اختي وجه الخير انه اشتريت منج العشبة واستمريت في اكلها مرة بروب ومرة ابلعها والحمدلله نزل وزني واختفى بطني كان مقاسي 38 والحين الحمدلله ربي العالمين صار ما ابي اقول اخاف من العين ع العموم حبيت اكتب تجربتي عن هذه العشبة الرهيبة عشبة العشاب


[/QUOTE]

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهيرة 
يزاج الله خير الغاليه
أنا صراحة وايد استفدت من الزيت اللي طلبته منج
وبصراحة كان عندي تساقط فظيييييييييييييييع من العين
شعري نصه طاح
والحمد لله زيتج وايد فادني وحسن شعري بدرجة كبيرة
وأتمنى من كل إخت عندها تساقط قليل أو كثير فالشعر إنها تستخدم هذا 
وبجوف النتيجة الايجابيه .
لأني قبل جربت زيوت وفيتامينات وأدويه من الصيدليه كلها الصراحة ما 
فادتني، لكن سبحان الله بفضل رب العالمين وبفضلج يا أم عمروبفضل 
الزيت شعري صار أفضل حتى صديقاتي في الدوام انبهروا بشعري
جزيت الجنه
ومثل ما فرجتي همي الله يعطيج كل ما تتمنينه
أختك المحبه: زهيرة

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

المشاركه الأصليه كتبت بواسطة نــــانـــي
سلام اختي جربت الكريم و عجبني وااااايد وااااايد
من اتسبح احطه بشعري و عقب اجففه بالسشوار و يصير ناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعم
يضل يومين ما يتغير و لا تطلع فيه تموجات انزين ابي اطلب بعد 3 علب لصديقاتي

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

إقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمري 

هلا اختي وجه الخير^^
عساج بخير وعافية 
اختي بغيت اطلب منج خلطة الحبة السوداء
طبعا هاي مب اول مره .., 
والله نتيجته وايد حلوة .., انا فسكن الجامعة الكل يسألني من اول يوم داومت فيه لين آخر يوم قبل لا اجز 
ولا نص بنات السكن قالوا لي 
شعرج ها طبيعي؟؟ 
حتى مره وحده قالت لي ها شعرج .. ولا باروكه لدرجة انها سحبت شعري عسب تتأكد 
وامي حلفت علي ما اقصة ولا افتحه جدام حد 
والله جد نتيجة غير طبيعية 
اللحين عاد ابا اطلب مرة ثانية

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

إقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ورده على الطريق 
أحســـــن شي هو الشاي الاخضر الفيتنامي 
وشوفي كيف بينحفك وبشد بشرتك وبيبيضها

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

إقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ورده على الطريق 
أحســـــن شي هو الشاي الاخضر الفيتنامي 
وشوفي كيف بينحفك وبشد بشرتك وبيبيضها

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمري حمد 
هلا اختي شحالج ان شاءالله بخير حبيت اشكرك من قلبي ع التحاميل والصابونة صج صج تخلصت من الاوساخ وانتي وبكرامة وحتى الاصوات اللي كانت عندي تحت تخلصت منها فعلا مثل ما قلتي دم فاسد واوساخ في الرحم رجعتين بكر من يديد حتى ابو العيال انبهر والله مب عارفه كيف اشكرج اختي والله كنت اعاني من فترة من هذه المشكلة سرت مستشفيات وله لقيت نتيجه السموحة ع الاطالة بغيت 4علب حق ربيعاتي الله يوفقك اختي ام عمر

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

إقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمري حمد 
هلا اختي شحالج ان شاءالله بخير حبيت اشكرك من قلبي ع التحاميل والصابونة صج صج تخلصت من الاوساخ وانتي وبكرامة وحتى الاصوات اللي كانت عندي تحت تخلصت منها فعلا مثل ما قلتي دم فاسد واوساخ في الرحم رجعتين بكر من يديد حتى ابو العيال انبهر والله مب عارفه كيف اشكرج اختي والله كنت اعاني من فترة من هذه المشكلة سرت مستشفيات وله لقيت نتيجه السموحة ع الاطالة بغيت 4علب حق ربيعاتي الله يوفقك اختي ام عمر

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> هلا ام عمراشحالج حبيبتي ؟ حبيت اشكرج على وصول الشاي والكريم وعلى الهدايا الحلوه . وهذي ثاني مرره أخذ منج الشاي الاخضر بصراحه شاي مفيد وايد . والله يعطيج العافيه.

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمري حمد 
> هلا اختي شحالج ان شاءالله بخير حبيت اشكرك من قلبي ع التحاميل والصابونة صج صج تخلصت من الاوساخ وانتي وبكرامة وحتى الاصوات اللي كانت عندي تحت تخلصت منها فعلا مثل ما قلتي دم فاسد واوساخ في الرحم رجعتين بكر من يديد حتى ابو العيال انبهر والله مب عارفه كيف اشكرج اختي والله كنت اعاني من فترة من هذه المشكلة سرت مستشفيات وله لقيت نتيجه السموحة ع الاطالة بغيت 4علب حق ربيعاتي الله يوفقك اختي ام عمر

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> شواقول عنج ياوجه الخير اخلاق وطيبه وصدق بصراحه انا كنت فاقده الامل شعري خفيف من المقدمه ويطيح بشكل فضيع وجاف والله يابنات منتدانا الغالي صدق حسيت فرق عشبه حبه السوداء مع زيت الصبار عطتني امل في شعري انا توني فترة بسيطه استخدم الزيت والعشبه خف التساقط وشعري فيه لمعه والله يشهد علي اني صادقه ..صراحه ادعيلج من كل قلبي ياوجه الخير انج وفرتينا هازيت والعشبه الله يبارك في رزقج لانج صادقه في كلامج وانا بكوووون زبونتج للابد واكيد ماراح استغني عن بضاعتج وراح اخبرج بانتايج اول باول تحياتي وفائق احترامي لج حبيبيتي...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> إقتباس:
> الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حنين الماضي 
> انا تجربتي غير بالبدايه وايد قمت اسأل صاحبة الموضوع ادري اذيتهه لأني كنت متردده و قلت اكيد هالعشبه مثل باقي الأعشاب اللي نشوف اعلاناتهه بكل مكان و ما منهه فايده لكن توكلت على الله و طلبتهه و استخدمتهه بنفس الطريقه اللي قالتهه لي بالضبط و بدى كرشي ينزل و انا من اقيس و اشوف قياس بطني صغر اتصل في وجه الخير و اششششششششششششكرهه

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,,,

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,,,

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 
اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

لرؤية جميع مواضيعي إضغطي على 
الرابط >> احصاءات >>البحث عن مواضيع وجه الخير

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

لرؤية جميع مواضيعي إضغطي على 
الرابط >> احصاءات >>البحث عن مواضيع وجه الخير

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 
اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> إقتباس:
> الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حنين الماضي 
> انا تجربتي غير بالبدايه وايد قمت اسأل صاحبة الموضوع ادري اذيتهه لأني كنت متردده و قلت اكيد هالعشبه مثل باقي الأعشاب اللي نشوف اعلاناتهه بكل مكان و ما منهه فايده لكن توكلت على الله و طلبتهه و استخدمتهه بنفس الطريقه اللي قالتهه لي بالضبط و بدى كرشي ينزل و انا من اقيس و اشوف قياس بطني صغر اتصل في وجه الخير و اششششششششششششكرهه

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> إقتباس:
> الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هنوف 
> هلا وجه الخير اخبارج ان شاءالله بخير الشاي وايد نفعني وبصراحة نفع جدتي لاني قريت في النشرة المرفقة معاه انه مفيدل لآلآم المفاصل والشيخوخة المبكرة وجدتي تعاني من هذا الشئ عطيتها تشرب منه وقلت لها اتركي الشاي العادي واشربي هذا الشاي لان مفيد لج ماشاءالله وايد ارتاحت منه وخف عليها الآم وحصل شئ مفاجئ انه عدل عندها ضغط الدم بصراااااااحة فعلا شاي مفيد قبل لايكون حق تنزيل الوزن وجدتي تقول لج وجه الخير عساج الجنه ونعيمها وتبي 6علب حق ربيعاته ههههههههههه هدية لهم طبعا الحجم الكبير

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

أسأڷ الڷه ( أن يعطيڪم )
أطيب مآفي اڷدنيآ --> [ محبة الله ]
ۈأحسن مآفي اڷجنة --> [ رؤية الله ]
ۈأنفع اڷڪتب --> [ ڪتآب الله ]
ۈأن يجمعڪم بأبر الخڷق --> [ رسۈڷ الله ]
( اللهم آمين

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة وعند الموت شهادة وبعد الموت جنة*
*اللهم ارزقني حسن الخاتمة*
*اللهم ارزقني الموت وأنا ساجد لك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*اللهم ثبتني عند سؤال الملكين*
*اللهم اجعل قبري روضة من رياض الجنة ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم لك الحمد أنت نور السموات والأرض ، ولك الحمد أنت قيام
السموات والأرض ولك الحمد أنت رب السموات والأرض ومن
فيهن أنت الحق ، ووعدك الحق ، وقولك الحق ، اللهم لك
أسلمت وبك آمنت ، وعليك توكلت ، وإليك أنبت ، وبك خاصمت 
وإليك حاكمت ، فاغفر لي ما قدمت وأخرت وأسررت وأعلنت 
أنت إلهي ، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

داعي للتعب و لا المعاناه و لا التفكير في عمليات الشفط و التجميل يمكنكم الأعتماد على اعشاب

التخسيس تبع الدكتور جابر القحطاني لإزالة الشحوم المتكدسه و المتمركزه في منطقة

البطن و حول الخصر بالتحديد

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم

إني أسألك نعمة دائمــة
تفيض بها خيراتــــــــك
وتتوسع بها أرزاقـــــك
وتتضاعف بها بركاتــك
وتزيد بها أفضــــــــالك

وأعــــــــــــــــــــــوذ بك

من أن تزول عني نعمـك
وتنقص عني خيراتـــــك
وتنقطع عني أرزاقــــــك
وتنتهي عني بركاتــــــك
وتذهب عني أفضالــــــك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم

إني أسألك نعمة دائمــة
تفيض بها خيراتــــــــك
وتتوسع بها أرزاقـــــك
وتتضاعف بها بركاتــك
وتزيد بها أفضــــــــالك

وأعــــــــــــــــــــــوذ بك

من أن تزول عني نعمـك
وتنقص عني خيراتـــــك
وتنقطع عني أرزاقــــــك
وتنتهي عني بركاتــــــك
وتذهب عني أفضالــــــك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم

إني أسألك نعمة دائمــة
تفيض بها خيراتــــــــك
وتتوسع بها أرزاقـــــك
وتتضاعف بها بركاتــك
وتزيد بها أفضــــــــالك

وأعــــــــــــــــــــــوذ بك

من أن تزول عني نعمـك
وتنقص عني خيراتـــــك
وتنقطع عني أرزاقــــــك
وتنتهي عني بركاتــــــك
وتذهب عني أفضالــــــك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
•°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°

----------


## عذبة الرووووح

موفقة اختي

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
•°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°
*

----------

